# Installing FreeBSD 10.0 on MSATA drive



## Menephes (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I need some help here.  I just bought a new barebone with MSATA 120 GB and the problems are: I installed FreeBSD successfully, but when I reboot the barebone, it doesn't recognize the MSATA drive in the BIOS and the same with the boot sequence. I did a default partition (beginner), single boot.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, I installed FreeBSD a few times on my barebone looking for any error,i didn't find it.

What can I do??

Thank in advance.

Kind regards.


----------



## markb (May 31, 2014)

Good afternoon,

Does your BIOS allow you to boot from mSATA?  One of my laptops wouldn't allow mSATA as boot device...

Is it listed as the first bootable device in BIOS?  I have successfully installed FreeBSD on my mSATA...

Hope that helps,
MarkB


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2014)

@markb is right, the BIOS is the first thing to check.  It may just be that the mSATA slot has to be set as a boot device.


----------

